# Petco millipedes



## NYAN (Jan 20, 2018)

The other day I went into one of the local petco’s to price frozen mice. Any time I go I check out what critters they are selling. Quite surprisingly I saw they had millipedes. No scientific name but they were called North American millipedes or something. The one in the cage was maybe 4 inches and it was a brown/Black. They are selling them for $10. Millipedes are not where I am most familiar, could this be orthoporus ornatus? Has anyone else seen petco or petsmart selling millipedes before? Ive never seen them have any inverts besides the occasional t’s and Asian forest scorpions labeled as emperors.


----------



## kjgalaxy (Jan 20, 2018)

They are available to Petco, it just means someone decided to order a couple.  If they are like at my petco, they're the North American Millipede, Narceus Americanus.  I had just gotten into millies and discovered petco had some and ended up talking to the girl who'd ordered them.  They also sexed them for me.


----------



## NYAN (Jan 20, 2018)

kjgalaxy said:


> They are available to Petco, it just means someone decided to order a couple.  If they are like at my petco, they're the North American Millipede, Narceus Americanus.  I had just gotten into millies and discovered petco had some and ended up talking to the girl who'd ordered them.  They also sexed them for me.



Ah, interesting, maybe I’ll go and buy one.


----------



## Sadie11 (Jan 21, 2018)

I have been finding more and more at the LPSs around here. Hopefully the growth in popularity will continue.
***LPS=Local pet store OR Littlest Pet shop***


----------



## mickiem (Jan 21, 2018)

I haven’t seen one in a pet store for over 10 years. I guess I better start paying more attention. 

However, IMHO, creatures with such specialized care generally don’t fare well in pet stores.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NYAN (Jan 21, 2018)

Ive seen petcos selling more exotic things lately such as monitors and dart frogs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh man! Don’t EVER buy frozen mice from Petco! They cost a fortune there.


----------



## NYAN (Jan 21, 2018)

Anoplogaster said:


> Oh man! Don’t EVER buy frozen mice from Petco! They cost a fortune there.


Where do you advise I buy them? I saw a pack of 3 for $5 which isn’t too bad since I just have one green tree to feed. I know you can buy in bulk online though.


----------



## desmess3000 (Jan 21, 2018)

I got my first millipede from petco ...an African giant black back in 2005. He just passed recently from a tragic fall unfortunately but I have him and petco to thank for igniting my passion for myriapods.

Glad to hear there back at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draketeeth (Jan 21, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Ive never seen them have any inverts besides the occasional t’s and Asian forest scorpions labeled as emperors.


My Petco never gets the scorpions. They're getting Tarantulas in again, and they had a millipede once, labeled as _Narceus Americanus_. I bought it. It'd been with petco for a few months and they were ready to get rid of it, so I got it on a deal. imo they're pretty much bulletproof. Bought some millipede substrate and we've been going good ever since. I love his precious little face.



kjgalaxy said:


> I had just gotten into millies and discovered petco had some and ended up talking to the girl who'd ordered them.  They also sexed them for me.


Whoa. They sexed them. That's too fancy. :wideyed: I had to sex my own, no one even remembered it was in the cage when I made inquiry. _It sold. No it's there. Did it get moved to the back? No it's up front._ There was a lotta head scratching before someone finally located it under the massively oversized food dish. Not confidence inspiring. Glad your store sounds more competent!


----------



## NYAN (Jan 21, 2018)

desmess3000 said:


> I got my first millipede from petco ...an African giant black back in 2005. He just passed recently from a tragic fall unfortunately but I have him and petco to thank for igniting my passion for myriapods.
> 
> Glad to hear there back at it.



I bought an African from them around the same time. It also died from a fall.


----------



## Lithobius (Jan 21, 2018)

There's a Petsmart near me selling A. avicularia, and a Petco selling an "emperor scorpion" (can't confirm that it isn't an Asian forest scorpion though)

I've always hoped I could find a myriapod there of any kind, especially millipedes but haven't seen any yet.


----------



## NYAN (Jan 21, 2018)

Lithobius said:


> There's a Petsmart near me selling A. avicularia, and a Petco selling an "emperor scorpion" (can't confirm that it isn't an Asian forest scorpion though)
> 
> I've always hoped I could find a myriapod there of any kind, especially millipedes but haven't seen any yet.



Emperor scorpions have bumps all over the claws and the stinger is orange in color, not black.


----------



## Lithobius (Jan 21, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Emperor scorpions have bumps all over the claws and the stinger is orange in color, not black.


It was hiding under a log so all I could see was a general "scorpion" shape


----------



## AvLteralice (Jan 22, 2018)

hahaha you guys are lucky.. here in my country pet shops dont sell any exotic animals/insects not even spiders, scorpions or frogs hahaha, well they sell a lot of cats/dogs and fishes. we have so many big, beautiful different species of millipedes/centipedes but they are consider as pests. you can only buy one from another collector/owner or caught one for yourself in the wild. I was so lucky I found this forums where I feel I belong reading/talking to ppl with same hobbies. glad to be here.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jan 22, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Where do you advise I buy them? I saw a pack of 3 for $5 which isn’t too bad since I just have one green tree to feed. I know you can buy in bulk online though.


Reptile stores are almost always cheaper. Where in CA are you? And what size was the $5 pack?


----------



## NYAN (Jan 22, 2018)

Well, I didn’t buy any yet since my snake is only eating pinky mice which cannot harm it. I was going to shop around anyway. I’m in LA county. The pack for $5 was 3 I believe.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jan 22, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Well, I didn’t buy any yet since my snake is only eating pinky mice which cannot harm it. I was going to shop around anyway. I’m in LA county. The pack for $5 was 3 I believe.


Painted Reptile in Reseda has pinkies for $1.25 each. So you’ll be able to get 4 for the same price

Take it from someone who used to feed a monitor. She could eat 7 mice in a single sitting!


----------



## Sadie11 (Jan 22, 2018)

@Lithobius My son recently bought 2 Emperor scorpions from our Petco, and they're the real deal.


----------



## NYAN (Jan 22, 2018)

Anoplogaster said:


> Painted Reptile in Reseda has pinkies for $1.25 each. So you’ll be able to get 4 for the same price
> 
> Take it from someone who used to feed a monitor. She could eat 7 mice in a single sitting!


Ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## Lithobius (Jan 22, 2018)

Sadie11 said:


> @Lithobius My son recently bought 2 Emperor scorpions from our Petco, and they're the real deal.


Wow that's awesome! I might have to give it another look...


----------

